# First week actual earnings



## mailmanmania (Aug 7, 2016)

26 hours online. 24 trips. $187 Uber pay +$25 tips = $212 Subtract expenses (gas, depreciation, maintenance) 317 miles at 40 cents per mile= $127 $212 - $127 = $85 $85 / 26 hours =* $3.27 per hour*


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

That's about right....Can only make decent money during a surge or NO dead time.... Surges are becoming a thing of the past.


----------



## mailmanmania (Aug 7, 2016)

Uber needs to start advertising to get new riders, not for new workers.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

mailmanmania said:


> Uber needs to start advertising to get new riders, not for new workers.


*I would rather have Uber increase the per mile, per minute rates and add a base fare. *


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

mailmanmania said:


> Uber needs to start advertising to get new riders, not for new workers.


With that earnings, you plan on driving? That is why uber is looking for more drivers.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Congratulations for being ambitious enough to do the math. It's remarkable how many drivers don't. More bad news: you forgot the 15% self employment tax...


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

gofry said:


> Congratulations for being ambitious enough to do the math. It's remarkable how many drivers don't. More bad news: you forgot the 15% self employment tax...


The self employment tax varies, if this is part time gig, drivers could meet their oasdi limit on their regular job and only pay 1.45% medicare; the employee portion they would need to pay regardless of what job they hold. So the real self employment tax, depending on sdi for some states, is the employer portion of fica 6.2 plus 1.45. That is it. Especially, if you are talking hourly wages.


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

why only .40 a mile? i though tit was .57 irs.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

tee hee said:


> why only .40 a mile? i though tit was .57 irs.


He is doing actual, mine is 25 cents, difference we get "tax break" on our return. Edit, my depreciation is 25cents, total with maint/gas is 37 cents.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I work out of Boston and work 9-10 hours a shift 5 days a week. I average 100-115 trips a week. I make after all expenses $750-900 per wk with little surge. You can make money driving for Uber but need to work in cities where your always busy.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

I made $442.64 this week with only 5 trips and 4 hours and 40 minutes online. That is how you make money.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> I made $442.64 this week with only 5 trips and 4 hours and 40 minutes online. That is how you make money.


That must of been a luck kind of week. Where do you drive?


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

After everything, such as gas and expenses, I average about $14 to $16 per hour. Sometimes with Lyft bonuses, I average about $18 to $20.


----------



## JohnO (Aug 8, 2016)

mailmanmania said:


> 26 hours online. 24 trips. $187 Uber pay +$25 tips = $212 Subtract expenses (gas, depreciation, maintenance) 317 miles at 40 cents per mile= $127 $212 - $127 = $85 $85 / 26 hours =* $3.27 per hour*


You are in WA state somewhere - the money varies greatly by location - I was out for a total of 11 hours and grossed $130 - granted that I had no idea what I was doing, and that Friday was a Panthers fan day that messed up traffic severely - it costs me $15 for the round trip to and from Charlotte - so $115 before all the other deductions. I think people lose sight of the fact that this is designed as a PT venture - If I still lived in NYC then it might be different - but in Charlotte, it will always be part-time, which is what I need. As I get better at it the hourly rate will rise I'm sure (I used to drive a yellow cab in NYC during my Robert DeNiro days in the 70's). Making 10-12 and hour here sitting on my ass in a comfortable car is better than any other alternative I have found so far....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

$1027 / 
Uber $487
Lyft $540

Not a SINGLE mile driven for less than 2x Lyft OC rates (2.4X uberLA)

VERY modest pay by local hardcore driver standards, BUT.... Just ***700 odometer miles***

Cuz expense control makes or breaks this gig


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> I work out of Boston and work 9-10 hours a shift 5 days a week. I average 100-115 trips a week. I make after all expenses $750-900 per wk with little surge. You can make money driving for Uber but need to work in cities where your always busy.


Maaan youre doing something wrong...Boston is a SWEET high-rates market

If ubers running you ragged and paying little, try Lyfting.

Go ask BostonBarry, he's sipping the koolaid a bit too hard and comes off as half true believer, half corporate shill...but that guy's raking in the dough, big time

PS just please please please DONT repay me for the advice by taking Barrys referrral code to sign onto Lyft....if I end up making *that* guy money, I might just have to facepalm myself to death.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

drexl_s said:


> The self employment tax varies, if this is part time gig, drivers could meet their oasdi limit on their regular job and only pay 1.45% medicare; the employee portion they would need to pay regardless of what job they hold. So the real self employment tax, depending on sdi for some states, is the employer portion of fica 6.2 plus 1.45. That is it. Especially, if you are talking hourly wages.


Good info but this guy is driving 26 hours a week, so I doubt he has much of another job that will contribute to the FICA and Medicare taxes.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

mailmanmania said:


> 26 hours online. 24 trips. $187 Uber pay +$25 tips = $212 Subtract expenses (gas, depreciation, maintenance) 317 miles at 40 cents per mile= $127 $212 - $127 = $85 $85 / 26 hours =* $3.27 per hour*


24 trips in 26 hours on-line ???? you are working during the wrong times... I just work par-time in 6 hours this past Saturday, morning time 5:30- 11:30 and I got 14 trips. I wasn't even on-line for the whole 6 hours, 3 hours 57 minutes with Lyft and 1 hour 45 minutes with Uber on-line(bathroom break, travel time back to location from 2 airport runs).

If this was your first week, I always tell people that I mentor for Lyft. Don't get discourage you have find out the right times that work for your area and just like in real estate it's LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION. If you have another company to work for (Lyft and Uber), work for both at the same time.

Also stop taking out the IRS mileage, gas, expenses as a total, from what you earn. You get one or the other, as everyone knows here. So if you want take you mileage, which is what you might take for taxes. You are going to make that money back in taxes. Yes Yes Yes wear and tear on your vehicle. But if you are that concern about that, don't do this type of work.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Maaan youre doing something wrong...Boston is a SWEET high-rates market
> 
> If ubers running you ragged and paying little, try Lyfting.
> 
> ...


I already earn money off of you.


----------

